# CGM to be offered to all women with T1 during pregnancy



## everydayupsanddowns

An announcement about the changes that are supposed to be coming into effect today and should be well established by March next year.

I think this is great news, and hopefully it will help thousands of women living with T1 to have an easier time during pregnancy.

*UPDATE*: If you are pregnant, on insulin and have type 2 diabetes, gestational diabetes or another type of diabetes, CGM should be considered for you if you have severe hypos (regardless of your awareness) or if you have unstable blood sugar.



By March 2021 we are asking *all joint maternity and diabetes services *to have a pathway in place, ensuring that all women are being identified and offered CGM to support them manage their pregnancy well and improve neo-natal outcomes.

*Which women should be offered CGM? *
The NHS Long Term Plan includes the commitment that _“by 2020/21, *all pregnant women with type 1 diabetes will be offered continuous glucose monitoring*, helping to improve neonatal outcomes.”_

For some women, for whom CGM is not acceptable, Flash IGM may be preferential and these women should be offered the choice between CGM and IGM, with appropriate information provided on the benefits and evidence of effect in improved outcomes for women and their babies of each device.

*What support is available for women with Type 1? *
Starting CGM in pregnancy what do I need to do?

• Your Diabetes in Pregnancy care team will get you started on CGM

• You will need to ensure your data can be accessed by your Health-care Professional remotely by downloading the relevant app (e.g Dexcom Clarity app)

• To get the most out of your CGM in pregnancy click on the following links to access short videos full of top tips at each stage in your pregnancy https://abcd.care/dtn/CGM or https://abcd.care/dtn/resources

• You can also use the ‘Top tips for optimising glucose levels in pregnancy’ leaflet


----------



## trophywench

Hoorah!


----------



## martindt1606

Just received an email from Sue Marshall at Desang with a Bulletin announcing that NHS funding now available for the G6 during pregnancy.

We are thrilled to announce the Dexcom G6 Continuous Glucose Monitoring (CGM) System is now available for use during pregnancy!

It’s critical to maintain good glycaemic control while you’re pregnant, but fluctuating hormones can make that a challenge. Growing a tiny human is challenging enough!

Using continuous glucose monitoring (CGM) during pregnancy has been shown to improve time in range (TIR) and reduce the amount of time you and your baby are likely to stay in hospital. *,1

Time in range is particularly important in the second and third trimesters; if you spend 5% less TIR in the second and third trimesters, your baby is more at risk of being born large for gestational age, born with hypoglycaemia, or being admitted into the neonatal intensive care unit.2

*If you are pregnant, talk to your Diabetes Healthcare Team at your next visit about accessing NHS funding for CGM.*


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks @martindt1606


----------

